# Ammo To Finger Placement



## Dry Creek (Apr 22, 2012)

hello everyone. I have only been shooting for a couple of months , so I hope my dumb questions dont annoy anyone. I have been working on my release. I have noticed that when I shoot 3/8 inch ammo I do better when placing the ball midway between fingertip and fist knuckle. However when shooting 7/16 or 1/2 inch balls I do better when putting ball in center of first knuckle. My question is if there is a correct placement of ammo to finger or if there is a reason one place is more accurate than another. Any suggestions as to where i should be placing ammo or how to hold pouch would be appreciated, thanks in advance, Dry Creek.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

darn this is annoying! kidding! knuckles? no matter how i hold the ammo in pouch my knuckles arent by the ball? unless its a different technique? the ball should be centered in the pouch held in the meaty part ( tips ) of the index finger and thumb. and your not holding the pouch, your holding the ball through the pouch.


----------



## Dry Creek (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm sorry. I should have said first joint of index finger.


----------



## ifix (Jun 11, 2012)

2 - 5 ?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

if you close the 2 on each outer side? # 11 is a bad word!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

ifix said:


> 2 - 5 ?


Excellent pic for this thread!

I use 2 and between 7&9 and hold the pouch just in front of where the ammo sits in the pinch.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I am a 2/6 holder.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

lightgeoduck said:


> 2 - 5 ?


Excellent pic for this thread!

I use 2 and between 7&9 and hold the pouch just in front of where the ammo sits in the pinch.
[/quote]me too!


----------



## Dry Creek (Apr 22, 2012)

Hmm, the 2-6 hold does make sense since it moves the index finger away from the next finger. This would let the index finger open more easily. Maybe this is why it was more consistant with the larger ammo. Thanks guys, I value your advice. I will try using this method.


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

2 to 5 or 6 for me ,, very nice topic ,, details details i love attention to details


----------



## ifix (Jun 11, 2012)

well i should have put more thought into that pic. i just added a bunch of numbers on a hand figure.
i thought drycreek was using his middle finger and was curious.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm a 2-12. Converted from a lifetime of 2-6. Stronger hold with a crisper release! Try it. Feels weird at first like anything new and different.


----------



## ifix (Jun 11, 2012)

Dry Creek said:


> Hmm, the 2-6 hold does make sense since it moves the index finger away from the next finger. This would let the index finger open more easily. Maybe this is why it was more consistant with the larger ammo. Thanks guys, I value your advice. I will try using this method.


I don't think you will gain much by switching the place you hold the ammo on your index finger based on what someone else prefers. it all depends on the physiology of your hand and it's orientation when you draw. try to draw to full butterfly and notice any differences or use a different ss or angle it a bit. ideally when you release the two fingers should move away from the pouch in a direction perpendicular to the band at the same speed. the surface area in contact with the pouch should probably be the same on either side. you can choose other trigger fingers depending on their strength.

just let your hand do the balancing. consistency will come with practice. 
--
1-5 to 2-8 (full butterfly)


----------



## rem50 (Jan 5, 2012)

newconvert said:


> darn this is annoying! kidding! knuckles? no matter how i hold the ammo in pouch my knuckles arent by the ball? unless its a different technique? the ball should be centered in the pouch held in the meaty part ( tips ) of the index finger and thumb. and your not holding the pouch, your holding the ball through the pouch.


that will help me a lot. I have always been holding the pouch closed


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

I cannot shoot using my thumb and index. I will get fork hits. Not everytime mind you, but ever so often I do. This has caused me to ruin one of flippinouts beautiful slingshot, and put dents on many other sling shots.

I now shoot holding the projectile between my index and my middle finger (at the first joint). I get a much smoother release and I have not had a fork hit since going to shooting this way. I slight relaxing of my right hand and the pouch just slips out.

My anchor point is a lot more consistent, thus my hits are on target more often than not. seems when I do miss (I shoot at empty medicene bottles) its not much. When backing up to 30-40 yards my misses are now in inches instead of feet.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

RedRubber said:


> I cannot shoot using my thumb and index. I will get fork hits. Not everytime mind you, but ever so often I do. This has caused me to ruin one of flippinouts beautiful slingshot, and put dents on many other sling shots.
> 
> I now shoot holding the projectile between my index and my middle finger (at the first joint). I get a much smoother release and I have not had a fork hit since going to shooting this way. I slight relaxing of my right hand and the pouch just slips out.
> 
> My anchor point is a lot more consistent, thus my hits are on target more often than not. seems when I do miss (I shoot at empty medicene bottles) its not much. When backing up to 30-40 yards my misses are now in inches instead of feet.


might have to give this a try, it does seem stronger and a bit more responsive?


----------

